# Are they over their heads on this one?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The new federal courthouse is open in Buffalo.I know the guy who is in charge of plowing it. They got a 5 year deal on it. They plan on using this toro groundmaster to do all the sidewalks.Not great overall pix ,but you'll get the idea on it. They are banking all this on one machine.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

That machine is awesome. Ever seen one up close? With a blower or broom?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He did show me a pix of it with the broom on it,it was delivered the other day,They paid 50k for it.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Do they have to do the sidewalk all the way up to the street? I know a guy that does a couple Gov. buildings in Rochester and he only has to plow up to the city side walk. He uses a gator with a plow. Granted when it snows he doesn't stop plowing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All the way around. They do have those bollards at the edge of the sidewalks ,but everything from the building over.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

That's not going to be sufficient. How is he going to salt with a push spreader? The ground speed on that isn't that fast. I think he might have been better off with a UTV or toolcat for that money. Plus he can salt/ice melt then too.. Oh well. Everyone has a different perspective on what perfect is. Next time you guys get snow and we don't I'll take a trip down to see how he's making out.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

What attachments did they purchase with it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Broom and v plow.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

wow expensive piece of equipment


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice equipment good to see our tax dollars at work.( Being slightly smart as*ed)


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

50K for that? Nuts...


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

um....where does he think he is going to push the snow? That picture does that site no justice. No where good to push it to lots of stuff in the way. Would have been better off with a skid steer and a 1 ton dump to haul it off.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting, I was quoted far less when I was pricing one a few years back.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

If you watch the videos of that it is a very capable machine we have a few around here with blowers on them and they are very powerful machines. The cruise right down sidewalks, if they are running the whole storm they will be fine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes I think they can plow all of the sidewalks with one machine. It's unbelievable what a good operator can do in a hour, plus it's Buffalo and people don't expect it black. They could have also spece'd one sidewalk machine and don't want to pay for another one.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it would be fine to do the sidewalks at that site. Expensive machine for one site though. And no attached salter makes it more costly as you need two people and two pieces of equipment. I don`t understand why a track machine though. Why not wheels, it would be much faster. I would think a Holder or trackless would be a better option because of their speed and drop salter capacity.


----------



## mike thunder (Oct 19, 2011)

I have grasshopper's outfitted for snow. With their blower attachment, one machine could clear up to 6 in. off that site in 3 hours, and that's taking things easy and not rushing around. That toro is more capable then my grasshopper's.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

MatthewG;1364656 said:


> 50K for that? Nuts...


Yeah i could see 30k being high, 50k wtf?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

A pt30 outfitted with a blade, broom and snowblower would be cheaper and more effective imo


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are sweet machines. A large park district in my area bought 2 of those last year, they do all the trails in the park with those using blowers and brooms.

The cool thing about those is that they convert back to a belly mount ZTR in the summer.


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

50,000????

There is no way. 

Let's use high numbers- Cab (5000) Tracks (3000) Machine (12000) Plow (6000) Broom (6000) + tax and ASSUME 2,000 in extras???..... that's 35,9000 with grossly high numbers anyway


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1369999 said:


> Yeah i could see 30k being high, 50k wtf?


You ever priced Cat equipment?

Toro is as proud of their stuff as Cat is.



PerfectEarth;1370191 said:


> 50,000????
> 
> There is no way.
> 
> Let's use high numbers- Cab (5000) Tracks (3000) Machine (12000) Plow (6000) Broom (6000) + tax and ASSUME 2,000 in extras???..... that's 35,9000 with grossly high numbers anyway


Cab and tracks are all one piece. You're low on the base cost of the machine.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

The base cost on a diesel groundsmaster 7210 like that one is around 35k IRRC.

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Sports-Fi...ages/Model.aspx?pid=Groundsmaster-7210-Sports


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Those machines cost 50k all day long equipped with the blower, mower and cab. I spec'd one out last winter and then got the price...needless to say it was a thanks but no thanks.They are nice but I don't think they are that nice. 

For that money you can buy a diesel ZTR and a well equipped skid steer, Ventrac, or any other snow only machine and still have money to play around with.


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a sub compact Kubota and I could plow that site in no time but I'm really good at it. plus my kubota loaded the same way cost half as much.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

After reviewing this video I think they might be fine. That's actually a pretty bad ass snow removal tool.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

that thing is NICE. Thats some crazy good engineering to but no way i would pay 50 grand for a ztr. 

Ive got a 47020 deere cab tractor thats like riding in a cadillac and i know it will make quick work of sidewalks. (and it was way less then 50k)


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

If thats all new that is a good deal for the machine and mower deck with the polar track setup.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2 months into the season they have not used it!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Does that somehow have heat?....i noticed the operators weren't wearing gloves


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

im sure it has a heater.


----------



## cdsnow (Feb 2, 2010)

grandview;1390321 said:


> 2 months into the season they have not used it!


 Less wear & tear on unit! Hope they priced site right!


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

University of Minnesota had a couple of those and they are epic for a campus type setting. You can navigate very well in tight tight locations and entry ways. he will have no problem with those sidewalks especially if they bought the blower broom and the plow. spendy yes and 50K sounds about right but very capable


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

lAll I have to say is LOL Grandview. You ever see that machine work. I did and all i have to say is I would put that up against any machine you got. I was thinking about buying one but the cost is pretty much up their. I was only going to buy it to have it, but i might still buy it. Don't knock it until you see it work. I seen it last year in snowfall over 2ft and it didn't stop one bit. Just my opionion.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We use one that roves around town plowing sites like this. We actually picked up another hustler ZTR like this and trying it out as a downtown rig. The toro is a better machine so far. We just use brooms and as long as its sweeping with the storm it does just fine. When we start getting one of those epic storms all the skidloader operators get reminded they need to assist the Toro.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

PALSLANDSCAPING;1390600 said:


> lAll I have to say is LOL Grandview. You ever see that machine work. I did and all i have to say is I would put that up against any machine you got. I was thinking about buying one but the cost is pretty much up their. I was only going to buy it to have it, but i might still buy it. Don't knock it until you see it work. I seen it last year in snowfall over 2ft and it didn't stop one bit. Just my opionion.


He never said if he thought it could do it or not, he just asked what we thought. Not all of us have money like you just to buy stuff to have it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PerfectEarth;1370191 said:


> 50,000????
> 
> There is no way.
> 
> Let's use high numbers- Cab (5000) Tracks (3000) Machine (12000) Plow (6000) Broom (6000) + tax and ASSUME 2,000 in extras???..... that's 35,9000 with grossly high numbers anyway


Base is closer to 18-25


----------

